# Myobloc



## mattrobin (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr performed "Myobloc injection left side of the neck and upper shoulder.  Pt placed in position & prepped on six occassions with the left neck & shoulder exposed, using 5000 units Myobloc. Each area of dystonia is identified. I injected 1ml of above at each area. 8 totals were given".
What CPT would you use??  CPT: 64613 AND 64614... Or just 64613.. Or 64614???
Please help ASAP.
thanks!


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 26, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Musculi_coli_base.svg

This link shows the neck muscles associated and within the wikipedia link they state:

"Spasmodic torticollis is a chronic neurological movement disorder causing the neck to involuntarily turn to the left, right, upwards, and/or downwards. The condition is also referred to as "cervical dystonia". "

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spasmodic_torticollis

64613 Chemodenervation of muscle(s); neck muscle(s) (eg, for spasmodic torticollis, spasmodic dysphonia) 

The above CPT would describe injections into for example: trapezius, scanlenus medius, scanlenus anterior, M strnocledomastoideus.

Below for 64614 has (eg dystonia) but does not specify cervical, you would have to review the additional muscles injected that were in the procedure note to see if they would be separately reportable with 64614. In my past billing of these types of codes I have not been in situation where I had to bill both 64613 and 64614. 

64614 Chemodenervation of muscle(s); extremity(s) and/or trunk muscle(s) (eg, for dystonia, cerebral palsy, multiple sclerosis


----------

